# Kickbacks do happen.....



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

...when you least expect it:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

His second kickback...what a trooper.








 







.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I usually think of kick backs occurring on rip cuts, but I see it can happen on a cross cut.
Tom


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> His second kickback...what a trooper.


Laughing laughing laughing Laughing laughing laughing
Laughing laughing laughing Laughing laughing laughing!!!


----------



## Miller Woodworks (Dec 11, 2013)

Quick story: I was in the shop earlier today making a new mailbox. I used a dado set on my table saw then put the normal blade back in. When I finished the first cut, I realized that I forgot to put the riving knife back in and immediately thought of your video showing how easy a kickback is and how easily a riving knife can prevent one. I did of course put the knife back in after that cut.

I can't say I definitely would have had a kickback if I didn't put the knife back in, but your video helped to remind me that the knife is there for a reason. Thanks for the vid, and I hope your stomach is ok.


----------

